# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  تشكيله صيفيه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ونبينى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة :.

والى كل الاعضاء في المنتدى الحصن 
اقدم لكم تشكيله صيفيه وناعمه ولكل الاذواق ..
يارب انها اتنال على اعجابكم ورضاكم 

[grade="FF1493 800080 C0C0C0 808080 00BFFF"]؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛[/grade]*

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلاااااااااااام عليك ِ يا باريسيا ...

ما في تنّزيلات ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

تشكيلة رائعة 

مشكورة  باريسيا ...

----------


## باريسيا

> يا سلاااااااااااام عليك ِ يا باريسيا ...
> 
> ما في تنّزيلات ...


*ههههههههه بحب الخياطه وانا بفصل وبصمم وبرسم وبطرز 
لو حابب بعملك للي بدك ومن عيوني التنتين من افخر الاقمشه والخيوط وادق التفصيل 
ولعيونك بلا شي ..

انا حطيتهم لانهم اكتر شي هلاء عم بيعملوا البنات وبينقوا نفس التفصيل والقماشه من قطن ..
يعني كلهن موديل هاي السنه لاجازة الصيفيه ..

تسلملي على مرورك 
وماتحرمني من طلتك يعني كل مره اعملها وطل ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> تشكيلة رائعة 
> 
> مشكورة  باريسيا ...


*اهلا وسهلا 
طلتك الاحلا ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *اهلا وسهلا 
> طلتك الاحلا ..*


طلتي حلوة بتميز مواضيعك وردودك 

الله لا يحرم المنتدي من أمثالك  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> طلتي حلوة بتميز مواضيعك وردودك 
> 
> الله لا يحرم المنتدي من أمثالك


*  احرجتني مرسي..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *  احرجتني مرسي..*


كلمة الحق لا بخجل منها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> كلمة الحق لا بخجل منها


 :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (87):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههه بحب الخياطه وانا بفصل وبصمم وبرسم وبطرز 
> لو حابب بعملك للي بدك ومن عيوني التنتين من افخر الاقمشه والخيوط وادق التفصيل 
> ولعيونك بلا شي ..
> 
> انا حطيتهم لانهم اكتر شي هلاء عم بيعملوا البنات وبينقوا نفس التفصيل والقماشه من قطن ..
> يعني كلهن موديل هاي السنه لاجازة الصيفيه ..
> 
> تسلملي على مرورك 
> وماتحرمني من طلتك يعني كل مره اعملها وطل ..*


يسلموا إيديك ِ يا باريسيا / ما بتقصري يا نشيمة ...

في عندي بذلة جينز أجتني هدية من أمريكا / بصراحة أنا ما بحب الجنز وما بحب ألبسة / بس قررت ألبسها شغل رحلات وطشات / وبدي ياك ِ تقصريها إلي وتضيقي من الخصر شوي / شو رأيك / على أساس إنّك خياطه ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا إيديك ِ يا باريسيا / ما بتقصري يا نشيمة ...
> 
> في عندي بذلة جينز أجتني هدية من أمريكا / بصراحة أنا ما بحب الجنز وما بحب ألبسة / بس قررت ألبسها شغل رحلات وطشات / وبدي ياك ِ تقصريها إلي وتضيقي من الخصر شوي / شو رأيك / على أساس إنّك خياطه ...


*مابتحب الجينز .؟!!!! 
على هل الحاله انت اكتير رسمي ..
مافي حدا مابيحب الجينز ..انا بحبه اكتير ..
خلاص من اعيوني التنتين وبرتبلك ايها وعلى كيفك بتصير ..
من اعيوني اكمن نادر عنى ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *مابتحب الجينز .؟!!!! 
> على هل الحاله انت اكتير رسمي ..
> مافي حدا مابيحب الجينز ..انا بحبه اكتير ..
> خلاص من اعيوني التنتين وبرتبلك ايها وعلى كيفك بتصير ..
> من اعيوني اكمن نادر عنى ..*


ما عنا غير  نادر واحد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مابتحب الجينز .؟!!!! 
> على هل الحاله انت اكتير رسمي ..
> مافي حدا مابيحب الجينز ..انا بحبه اكتير ..
> خلاص من اعيوني التنتين وبرتبلك ايها وعلى كيفك بتصير ..
> من اعيوني اكمن نادر عنى ..*


تسلم دياتك يا بروسه ...

الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...

كلك ذوق ...

----------


## ayman

مشكورة ياباريسيا  مع اني شاكك مليون بالمية انك مها 

مافي تشكيلة  للرجال ولا مالنا حظ نحن كمان

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكورة ياباريسيا  مع اني شاكك مليون بالمية انك مها 
> 
> مافي تشكيلة  للرجال ولا مالنا حظ نحن كمان



ومن وين اعرفت انت انها مهااااااا :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> ومن وين اعرفت انت انها مهااااااا


احساس جديد يعني انت عارف مين ولا ليكون ان****

----------


## باريسيا

> ما عنا غير  نادر واحد


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> تسلم دياتك يا بروسه ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...
> 
> كلك ذوق ...


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:  
*شكرا"..*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة ياباريسيا  مع اني شاكك مليون بالمية انك مها 
> 
> مافي تشكيلة  للرجال ولا مالنا حظ نحن كمان


*لا اكيد واحلا تشكيله 
لا اخي انا مش مها ..
ولعيونك احلا اتياب ولبسه*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بتعرفي أحلى أشي بعجبني في مواضيعك يا باريسيا شو هوه ...!!!؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  

بدايتك للموضوع أول ما بتبلشي بـ 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ونبينى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة :.


الغشيم بفكرك بدك تخطبي خطبه في مسجد ولا بدك تقدمي درس ديني ...

المهم ...

الله لا يوطرزليك ِ ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

thanks bareesia
its a beutiful designs
 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## باريسيا

> بتعرفي أحلى أشي بعجبني في مواضيعك يا باريسيا شو هوه ...!!!؟؟؟ 
> 
> بدايتك للموضوع أول ما بتبلشي بـ 
> 
> 
> 
> الغشيم بفكرك بدك تخطبي خطبه في مسجد ولا بدك تقدمي درس ديني ...
> 
> المهم ...
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله يانادر انت .؟!

اول شي انا لما بقدم بسم الله والسلام ..
هاد واجبي الديني ومشان مش مره عن مره بننسى السلام ..
هي انا ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> thanks bareesia
> its a beutiful designs


*مرسي اكتير ..
الله يجبر بخاطرك اخي ..
منورني ياطيب ..*

----------

